# Four Position Carriage Stop



## Localele (Apr 21, 2015)

For those without a Turret lathe this can make repetitive turning projects like stepped knobs much easier.It was made to fit my Hercus lathe which is very similar to the smaller South Bend lathes.Dimensions will need to be adjusted for your own lathe but that is half the fun of making your own accessories.Once you have the stops set up you need only worry about the diameters.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice..... I like this


----------



## randyc (Apr 21, 2015)

Michael, that's very clever and executed nicely !


----------



## stupoty (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats a nice job on that and a very helpful thing 

Stuart


----------



## brino (Apr 21, 2015)

Michael,

That's great!

A carriage stop is on my to-do list, and now I may have to incorporate this too......

Thanks for sharing!
-brino


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 21, 2015)

Great job Michael!  A carriage stop is a mighty handy tool to have....x 4!


----------



## Franko (Apr 21, 2015)

That is a very spiffy carriage stop, Michael. Nice work!


----------



## barnett (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful job!! I can see I have a lot to learn.


----------



## 18w (Apr 21, 2015)

Brilliant idea and nice workmanship. Every one is wearing me out with all the projects I feel the need to copy.  


Darrell


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice. Solid and easy to use.

Not to hijack, but is that the factory colour for a Hercus? Mine is green, but I should be getting my machines back soon (after the fire) and might be doing some painting. Yours looks like a medium-dark gray. Thanks.


----------



## UncleRuss (Apr 23, 2015)

*WOW!*  I am impressed.  Way to dream out of the box.


----------



## thomas s (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow nice job. thomas s


----------



## Getaway (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice job.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hdskip (Apr 25, 2015)

As my young students say.......Sweeeeet!!


----------



## palumbogio (May 5, 2015)

very nice work


----------

